# iPhone review: Singapore's "most popular" blogger



## CubaMark (Feb 16, 2001)

I _*laughed*_...

iPhone Review


----------



## Adrian. (Nov 28, 2007)

That stereotypical Asian accent did it for me.:clap:


----------



## spitfire (Feb 26, 2008)

"ok like I guess people who use apple products are too cool for nails!"

"where is the stylus?"

"You know what? My PSP can do that"

and now.. I quote David Lynch:

"It is such a sadness... that you think you've seen a film on your... FCUKING telephone, GET REAL!"


lmfao this is hilarious!


----------



## Puccasaurus (Dec 28, 2003)

There are tons more clips with her. My favourite is her guide to housework:
YouTube - Xiaxue's Guide To Life: EP15 - Housework

Hilarious


----------



## Zer0tails (Oct 21, 2007)

hahah that was entertaining ...quite 'real'


----------



## The Doug (Jun 14, 2003)

Very ugly!


----------



## diveman (Apr 23, 2005)

Well...that's six minutes of my life that I will never get back!


----------



## da_jonesy (Jun 26, 2003)

The Doug said:


> Very ugly!


Who is ugly?


----------



## Garden Gnome (Feb 12, 2008)

The chinese iPhone knock off of course!

Wendy's blog is very funny.


----------



## The Doug (Jun 14, 2003)

da_jonesy said:


> Who is ugly?


_Main Entry: *ug·ly*
Pronunciation:
\ˈə-glē\ 
Function:
adjective 
Inflected Form(s):
ug·li·er; ug·li·est
Etymology:
Middle English, from Old Norse uggligr, from uggr fear; akin to Old Norse ugga to fear
Date:
13th century

*1: frightful, dire*
2 a: offensive to the sight : hideous b: offensive or unpleasant to any sense
3: morally offensive or objectionable <corruption—the ugliest stain of all>
4 a: likely to cause inconvenience or discomfort <the ugly truth> b: surly, quarrelsome <an ugly disposition> <the crowd got ugly>
— ug·li·ly Listen to the pronunciation of uglily \-glə-lē\ adverb_


----------



## Garden Gnome (Feb 12, 2008)

Puccasaurus said:


> There are tons more clips with her. My favourite is her guide to housework:
> YouTube - Xiaxue's Guide To Life: EP15 - Housework
> 
> Hilarious


Thanks for the link, la.


----------



## da_jonesy (Jun 26, 2003)

The Doug said:


> _Main Entry: *ug·ly*
> Pronunciation:
> \ˈə-glē\
> Function:
> ...


Yo... Websters, were you referring to her or the phone? Cause she ain't ugly.


----------

